# ***OFFICIAL*** Kenny Florian vs. Takanori Gomi Pre/Post Fight



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

*Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Kenny "KenFlo" Florian facing Takanori "Fireball Kid" Gomi in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Kenny takes this by 2nd round TKO  should be a sick fight though


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

This has fight of the year potential. I can't wait for this fight. I think Kenny takes a split decision.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Kenny wins by rear naked choke in round 2, but...














































GOMI!!!!!


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

Haha, I'm gonna go with the upset here and say the UFC newcomer is gonna pull it off. Good to see a Japanese fighter from Pride moving into the UFC. I think it's going to be Gomi by Unanimous Decision, but I could also see it closer than that.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I would like to see Gomi win this fight but Florian will be a tough fight for him!


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

I think Florian will take this one. I still say Florian is the second best lightweight in the UFC and he gets better with every fight.

This fight with Gomi has the potential to be fight of the night, but Florian takes it.


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)

Indestructibl3 said:


> Kenny takes this by 2nd round TKO  should be a sick fight though


whoa big call unless it's by cut


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

In Gomi I believe.

I want Kenny in MMA Live not in Octagon.

I cant get over his weak looking body  He is too skinny for my taste at 155.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

: / still not happy about this match-up right now


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Man i wanted to see Gomi get a win in UFC... To bad he is fighting Florian.... Maybe his next fight ???


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

If Gomi can keep this ight standing hes got a chance. But Kenny is in an mazing camo and getting better and better. Aside from Kenny getting caught, look for Kenny to put on bjj clinic and choke Gomi out in the 2nd.

They should have given Gomi a guy like Tyson Griffin. Tysoon would have banged with him and it owould have been FOTY


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Gomi quotes from UFC conference call today about Florian fight at UFN 21 and other topics:



> Takanori Gomi says he has not lost his competitive fire.
> 
> Once considered the world's best lightweight, the 31-year-old Japanese star fell on hard times at the end of PRIDE Fighting Championships' reign and seemed to shy away from pursuing the highest levels of the sport.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/18410/ufc...-gomi-still-looking-for-career-challenges.mma


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I'd like to see Gomi beat Kenny and get hotshotted to a title shot against BJ. Because **** Kenny and it would be a glorious destruction by BJ. That isn't happening though because Gomi is done.


----------



## Parabola (Jan 20, 2010)

Too bad Kenny will be Gomi's first fight in the UFC. Kenny will most likely win this fight, but I'm hoping Gomi can pull off the upset.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Anyone think the weight cut, or more specifically the double weight cut will have an impact on Gomi? Didn't he previously struggle to get down to 163?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Danm2501 said:


> Anyone think the weight cut, or more specifically the double weight cut will have an impact on Gomi? Didn't he previously struggle to get down to 163?


He didn't really struggle that bad. He's not that big of a LW to begin with, compared to guys like Tibau.


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

If the old Gomi were fighting, I'd take him but I see Florian taking this with a finish. I hope Gomi wins though.


----------



## OwnOrBeOwned (Mar 22, 2010)

Gomi by decision. Maybe out of hope more than anything else, but I really want to see him do well in the UFC, tough as hell first fight though.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I know Kenny is gonna bring his A-game to this fight and i also think he has improved a lot since he is training at TriStar.
The only unknown factor in this fight is Gomi. he hasn't been on a winning streak lately...plus he is gonna fight in the octagon for the first time. The danger for him will come in the form of Kenny's elbows, wich Gomi isn't that used to.
I think Kenny has one of the best elwos in the UFC, apart from Jon Jones.
I hope it's gonna be an exciting fight.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

All respect for Gomi, but id be shocked if this went past the 2nd round... And i mean SHOCKED


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I would, too.

I'd be really shocked if Gomi won. I hate to say that, as Gomi's one of my favorites, but this isn't 2005.

Kenny can take a punch, strike and has a wicked ground game. Gomi's shit out of luck.

That being said, I hope I am dead wrong. I'd gladly eat crow.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Florian takes it, but I'm rooting for Gomi to pull of the upset.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm pulling for Gomi. He's not what he used to be but I just can't support a guy training to cut his opponent and win by doctor stoppage.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

It wouldn't surprise me if this fight ended in the first round with Florian winning by rear naked choke. Gomi just really isn't that great in MMA these days and I'm surprised that he is head lining the main event of a fight night so soon considering a lot of casual fans probably don't know who he is or at least don't know him that well.

If this doesn't end in the first round, I still see Florian winning against Gomi by submission eventually.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Gomi looks like he is in the best shape of his life at the weigh ins! He looks really really great. 

I still have Kenny as a big favourite, but not huge anymore!

The Fireball Kid is back :thumb02:


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)

http://www.combatlifestyle.com/pics/albums/033010ufc/1093.jpg

gomi looking good and in shape


----------



## Don$ukh (Jan 2, 2007)

I am pleased that Gomi is in the UFC, I never thought that day would come but what is Joe Silva playing at?? 
Gomi definetly needs at least one tune up fight before he fights any top 5 LW. If the same Gomi who beat Hervey and Nakakura comes out then he only has a small chance of winning. You could see he was slowly inking his way back to the Pride Gomi and now he gets thrown to the wolves and perhaps may lose his marketing to the casual fans.
I do not understand the UFC matchmakers just look at Uno vs Tibau that fight has at least 30lbs weight difference.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

The Legacy said:


> I think Florian will take this one. I still say Florian is the second best lightweight in the UFC and he gets better with every fight.


This. Florian has looked almost unbeatable against anyone who isn't BJ. I don't see how Gomi wins this.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

Damone said:


> I would, too.
> 
> I'd be really shocked if Gomi won. I hate to say that, as Gomi's one of my favorites, but this isn't 2005.
> 
> ...


I agree with this. I remember in the TUF1 extras Dana talking about how Kenny got in because of his ability to take a beating. I love Gomi (2nd favorite of all time), but it's a rough match up.

Also, if Gomi wins, I'd like to see him pushed a little bit. I want to see him work for it to see whether he's back or just still just showing up and getting paid.


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

I am just really excited that we are getting this fight for free I think it had the potential to be a war but this thread has changed my opinion I still think Ken Flo will destroy him tho KenFlo looked great against Guida his boxing really looked great


----------



## adobostreak (Apr 8, 2007)

i predict florian by possible elbow cut/TKO


----------



## LOJ (Mar 9, 2007)

Gomi's done for.

All Florian tonight, no doubt about it.


----------



## Shorty (Nov 7, 2009)

Someone shut Florians brother up....how is he suppose to throw a left head kick when your telling everyone in the stadium that your going to do...

Florian looks sharp


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Totally annoying = Kenny's brother Keith:thumbsdown:


----------



## LOJ (Mar 9, 2007)

Gomi really looks nervous in there as well.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Gomi needs to Wandy it and just unload & brawl. There's no way in hell he can win a technical fight with Florian.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Kenny's brother really is an annoying ponce.

Gomi needs to go for broke. No sense in losing a points war. Go down fighting.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I can see Gomi winning this via flash ko in the third..


----------



## LOJ (Mar 9, 2007)

LOLZ! at the crowd fail of U.S.A chants.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Florian by UD, I reckon. 

Kenny's become quite good, technically. Not sure why the crowd is booing... they're striking, you idiots.


----------



## adobostreak (Apr 8, 2007)

this is the same Gomi that wants a rematch with BJ?


----------



## LOJ (Mar 9, 2007)

Shades of GSP takedown timing right there. Pays off to train with the champ I reckon.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Florian finishes fights!


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

I picked Kenny but that was an atrocious performance by Gomi. This is going to be a Mirko-esque level from grace for Gomi. The only difference is Gomi is not a draw. If Dana cut him tonight, I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Could have been opening night jitters... one more fight, just in case.


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

I feel bad for Kenny. He is so good, but I just think he is to fragile to beat BJ Penn no matter how hard he tries. He can't take BJ down and he can't pick BJ's striking apart like Gomi and Guida. But Florian can probably beat everybody else lol. I'd like to see him against Tyson Griffin, Gray Maynard, or even Frankie Edgar after his fight with Penn.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Could have been opening night jitters... one more fight, just in case.


 
Lmao....:thumbsup:


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

What was Gomi thinking? He finally hit Kenny with a good punch and had him backing up...and he lets him go. It's the 3rd round, he's down 2 rounds, and he finally has an opening to do something. Might as well chase after him with fists swinging and see what happens since he's gonna lose anyway.

But he doesn't, and a few moments later he's taken down and choked out.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Aye, Gomi really needed to go for broke. It's clear he still packs a mean punch. 

As Dana just said on TUF, sometimes it's best to just 'let your $hit go.'


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

Great fight for KenFlo. I was pulling for Gomi but he really didn't get an opportunity to deliver. Hoping its a combo of first night jitters, ring rust, and the fact that he's fighting a very solid opponent in Kenny. Hopefully he can put something a little more convincing together in his next fight. 

Very impressed with Kenny on the other hand. Never really was a fan but I actually enjoyed the stand up showcase Kenny put on. IMO Kenny is the #2 LW in the UFC but he probably will never beat BJ :dunno:


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

Was disappointed to see Gomi lose, but it just shows that KenFlo is leagues ahead of him. Gomi looked very very slow and continuously ate jabs. Also kept winding up his hooks and KenFlo could sniff them out even before he threw. Hopefully we'll see him back soon.

As for KenFlo, give him another title shot. He deserves it.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Kenny didn't exactly dominate the fight he won the first with basically nothing but jabs and Gomi clearly won the second. I'm kind of surprised Gomi didn't try for the takedown more especially in the first when it became clear that he wasn't getting inside of Kenny's jab with any consistency.



UFCFAN89 said:


> As for KenFlo, give him another title shot. He deserves it.



For what? Beating a one dimensional gatekeeper and an over the hill Gomi.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I doubt they'll throw Florian at Penn again, seeing as how Penn has only had 1 title defense after beating Florian. Also, if the does happen again, look for more of the same. Florian can't take Penn down and Penn will, again, beat Florian down when standing.

As for the fight itself, Good job to Florian.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Kenny still proved he is always a force to be reckoned with. I wonder who is next for Kenny though?


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Florian and Sanchez have to fight I think. Maybe not right away, but that should be lined up. Florian looked great tonight, really picked Gomi apart.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

That would be a great one for sure. 

Ken Flo's stuck at no. 2 however unless he becomes bigger and stronger. I wish he could train with Marinovich, lol! 



box said:


> Florian and Sanchez have to fight I think. Maybe not right away, but that should be lined up. Florian looked great tonight, really picked Gomi apart.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Florian the man, except for..........Penn!


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

This fight makes me a sad panda. 

*Goes and watches Gomi beat up Sato, Mishima, Kawajiri, Pulver, Sakurai and Ishida


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Guess there's no one left in the Gomi-would-beat-BJ-in-a-rematch camp.

I was kind of pulling for the guy, actually. And that's despite the fact that he usually annoys the hell out of me.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Gomi


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Kenflo controlled the fight from start to finish. He was to quick and too crisp with his striking. Gomi had no answer for Florian's jab. Outstanding performance by Florian.


----------



## KittenStrangler (Mar 26, 2010)

Florian did a lot better than expected. I knew he was going to win but he controlled every aspect. I was amazed. Good job KEnFlo.


----------

